# Felicidades ROMARSAN



## Valeria Mesalina

*Querida amiga:

Para seguir con la celebración.... si creías que no te íbamos a montar una fiestecita por nuestra cuenta...

¡Pues te equivocaste!

¡Feliz cumple a la forera más dicharachera!

Para que soples las velas...
*


----------



## Tampiqueña

Rooooooooooo ¡Muchas Felicidades!!!!!!!!

Mira si te quiero un montón, traje a un ayudante para que te haga la limpieza, cocine por ti y te atienda como la reina que eres....pero sólo por un día ¿eh? 

Es que lo necesito en la casa , me ha llevado mucho tiempo entrenarlo jajajaja.

Un abrazote con un cariño enorme de parte de

El feliz matrimonio Jackman


----------



## Rayines

*¡Ro querida!, ¡¡muchísimas felicidades!!..lo único que te puedo decir, es que sos grandiosa....y no por los años que cumplís (solamente ).
Éste es mi regalo , no, no, ¡que digo!, es este.
¡Beso muy grande!

*


----------



## Metztli

♪ ♫ Estas son la mañanitas ♪ ♫ ♪ amiga hermosa, Feliz Cumpleaños!!!


Romarsan! ♪ ♪ El día en que tu naciste, nacieron todas la flores ♫


Que la hayas pasado y la termines de pasar super!!! 

Qué siga la fiesta!​


----------



## cuchuflete

Estimada Ro...

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!

Un regalito.​
__________________
¡La soledad! La soledad es el meollo de nuestra esencia, y con eso de congregarnos, de arrebañarnos, no hacemos sino ahondarla. –M. de Unamuno


----------



## la_machy

*''...esta mujer es una joya, es simpática, brillante, divertida...Ella se adaptará perfectamente a cada uno de los ambientes y en cada uno descubrirá ideas interesantes y amigos maravillosos, las dos cosas que más le fascinan en esta vida...''.*

Eres de Acuario, y no me sorprendió nada leer esto en la carta de tu signo. 

*¡Muchas felicidades querida Romarsan!* 

Tú también eres una de mis personas favoritas de nuestra casa, WR.

Aquí te dejo un lugar maravilloso (en la riviera maya) donde se me antoja que el tiempo no pase, y todo se pueda pedir.

Te deseo un cumple maravilloso, Ro.


MARIE


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades Ro. 
Que te la pases espectacular como lo mereces
 y que cumplas muchos más.
Un abrazo.
​


----------



## turi

Ro, 

Que hayas pasado un feliz cumpleaños en compañía de todos los que te quieren!!

Siento llegar un poquitín tarde.

Un enorme abrazo, amiga!!!

Juan


----------



## Bocha

Feliz cumple Ro.

Me vienen a la memoria Gaby, Fofó y Miliki.

_Feliz, feliz en tu día 
amiguita que Dios te bendiga
que reine la paz en tu día 
y que cumplas muchos más._


----------



## Jaén

*Pues mira que no he llegado taaaaan tarde!!*

*FELIZ CUMPLE, RO!!!!!*​ 
*Espero que hayas celebrado por todo lo alto este día tan especial!!*​ 
*Abrazos, guapa!*​ 
*Para ti.*

*Al.*​


----------



## Nanon

Ro querida:

¿Feliz cumple! Ésta es tu fiesta, no te toca trabajar. Ni con este diccionario .
Lo único que te toca hacer es partir esto . Y encontrar un florero .

¡Besos y abrazos!


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns, Ro!!! 

Muita saúde paz!

Muitos anos de vida!​


----------



## Miguel Antonio

¡Muchas felicidades, Ro!

Supongo que la fiesta sigue hoy domingo, ¿no?

Besitos

MA


----------



## XiaoRoel

Éstas son las mañanitas
que cantaba el rey David
a las muchachas bonitas,
te las cantamos a ti.

Muchas felicidades,
Xiao


----------



## romarsan

QUERIDOS AMIGOS:

*Valeria.- *Ni te imaginas la alegría que he sentido al ver este congrat. Tu amistad es una de las mejores cosas que me han sucedido. Gracias amiga. Un gran beso.


*Tampi.- *Me encantó el ayudante que me trajiste y te aseguro que me gustaría pedirle "ayuda", pero el señor Jackman es tuyo, lo tengo asumido... Anda... llevatelo antes de que flaquee mi voluntad  Un abrazote, querida amiga.

*Rayines.- *Gracias preciosa. Me quedo con los dos regalos, el diccionario es un lugar acogedor cuando se trabaja con gente como tú. Hoy aún no he entrado, no lo comentes... 

*Metzli.- *Mi querida Luna Lunera, siempre positiva, siempre con una palabra amable, siempre amiga incondicional. Un lujazo poder llamarte amiga.


*Cuchu.- *Estimado Cuchu, gracias por venir y muchísimas gracias por el detalle tan bonito, es precioso tu regalo. Me encanta tu humor, tu forma de ser, eres una gran persona. Un gran abrazo.


*La Machy.- *Marie, te escribo tumbada en el sofá de la maravillosa playa que me has enlazado. Siente a mi lado, por favor, podemos conversar un rato. Encontrar a personas como tú es algo que nunca agradeceré bastante a WR.


*Kibra.- *Querida Edith, dentro de muy poco andaré yo felicitándote a ti  No me puedo imaginar una fiesta en la que no estés tú. Gracias por venir, amiga.

*Turissa.- *No llegas tarde, guapo. Sé lo ocupado que estás y te agradezco mucho que hayas encontrado el tiempo para venir y unirte a la fiesta. Un besote.


----------



## romarsan

*Bocha.- *No imagino un cumpleaños sin esa canción. Comparte la tarta, a ver si entre todos conseguimos acabarla. Gracias de corazón.

*Jaén.- *¡Ranita Principe! Que suerte que puedas unirte a la fiesta, sé lo complicado que te resulta abandonar tu charca mágica rodeada de admiradoras. Besotes y abrazos, amigo.

*Nanon.- *Son preciosas las flores y ¡menudo pedazo de tarta! vamos a por ella. Abrazos, guapa.

*Vanda.- *¿Sabías que me encanta leer tus posts? Si comienzo a estudiar portugués te lo deberé a ti. Gracias por unirte a la fiesta.

*Miguel.- *Claro que sigue la fiesta, amigo y, estando tú será más divertida. Con suerte... ¿nos cantas un fado? Un beso.

*XiaoRoel.- *Me alegra mucho que te hayas unido a la fiesta. Muchas gracias Xiao. ¿Nos ayudas con la tarta?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya me gustaría. Virtualmente te estoy preparando una *montaña rusa*: sobre una base redonda de hojaldre etéreo, de un centímetro de grosor, una montaña cónica de petisús (_petitchous_, que escribía _Picadillo_, mi autor gastronómico preferido) rellenos de crema pastelera a la canela, unidos por una lava de caramelo que se derrama desde la cima y al solidicicarse mantiene toda la estructura en su sitio, y rellena la montaña de agridulce nata montada. Todo con su huevo hilado a modo de vegetación de ornato y sus guindas confitadas como joyas que adornen y coronen la montaña.
Que lo disfrutes virtualmente.


----------



## romarsan

XiaoRoel said:


> Ya me gustaría. Virtualmente te estoy preparando una *montaña rusa*: sobre una base redonda de hojaldre etéreo, de un centímetro de grosor, una montaña cónica de petisús (_petitchous_, que escribía _Picadillo_, mi autor gastronómico preferido) rellenos de crema pastelera a la canela, unidos por una lava de caramelo que se derrama desde la cima y al solidicicarse mantiene toda la estructura en su sitio, y rellena la montaña de agridulce nata montada. Todo con su huevo hilado a modo de vegetación de ornato y sus guindas confitadas como joyas que adornen y coronen la montaña.
> Que lo disfrutes virtualmente.


 
Eso suena a gloria, Xiao, el apetito que me está entrando no es virtual, te lo aseguro .

Lo he disfrutado, tu forma de describirlo lo ha convertido en casi real.

Abrazos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

XiaoRoel said:


> Ya me gustaría. Virtualmente te estoy preparando una *montaña rusa*:



Suena como una versión XiaoRoelista de un Saint Honoré.

Saludos a _Picadillo_ .


----------



## swift

De modo que Rosalía está de cumpleaños. Con razón no te había encontrado aquí. Pues eso no me lo iba a perder.

Por nuestra amistad, por tu calidez, por la alegría que traes cada vez que te leo, por tu sensatez y simpatía.

Para que te refresques (¡y para que te baje la torta, hija! ).

 Para que disfrutes.

Y para que te vaya bien. (J'espère que cela ne fera pas vieux jeu.   .)


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Hola guapísisma, 

Llego tardísimo, ¡que vergüenza!. Como imagino que la fiesta ha acabado he traído un par de cafetitos para el resopó. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## romarsan

Jejeje, querido José, disculpa por no haber podido asistir a la reunión aquí , pero es que estaba muy ocupada aquí 

Un gustazo tenerte en la fiesta y me han encantado tus palabras y tu regalo.

Besotes.


----------



## romarsan

Ishould haveknown said:


> Hola guapísisma,
> 
> Llego tardísimo, ¡que vergüenza!. Como imagino que la fiesta ha acabado he traído un par de cafetitos para el resopó.
> 
> Un abrazo.


 
Compartir contigo uno de esos cafetitos, conversando de forma relajada, es el mejor de los regalos que me puedes ofrecer, querida amiga. 

Un beso


----------



## piraña utria

Querida Ro,

Llego un poco tarde a tu fiesta, pero espero todavía quede algo de la delicia que preparó Xiao.

Espero tener la dicha de contarme entre tus "vales" por un buen rato más.

Un abrazo,

A


----------



## Metztli

Ishould haveknown said:


> Llego tardísimo, ¡que vergüenza!. Como imagino que la fiesta ha acabado he traído un par de cafetitos para el resopó.


 
Híjola, I should, que díscola... exactitos dos cafetitos, verdad? Quieres a Ro para ti sola... yo mas generosa (como soy) traje drinks para toda la banda y compartir a la amiga.

(Vas a ver, vas a ver! )


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Metztli said:


> Híjola, I should, que díscola... exactitos dos cafetitos, verdad? Quieres a Ro para ti sola... yo mas generosa (como soy) traje drinks para toda la banda y compartir a la amiga.



Para nosotras hay tea and scones...


----------



## UVA-Q

Querida, muy querida amiga!!!!
Espero que lo hayas pasado guay!!!  Rodeada de familia y seres queridos

Muchos, muchos abrazos y besos!


----------



## fsabroso

_¡Ro,  muchas felicidades en tu cumpleaños! _​_
_


----------



## Vampiro

Queridísima Ro:
Andaba lejos del mundanal ruido y me perdí tu fiesta.
Pero aunque sea ya muy tarde no quise dejar de saludarte.
Un gran beso, amiga.
Eres de las personas imprescindibles.
Un regalo...

Eduardo.
_


----------



## chamyto

Felicidades


----------



## romarsan

piraña utria said:


> Querida Ro,
> 
> Llego un poco tarde a tu fiesta, pero espero todavía quede algo de la delicia que preparó Xiao.
> 
> Espero tener la dicha de contarme entre tus "vales" por un buen rato más.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> A


 
Querido Piraña, claro que queda pastel para ti, te tenía un trozo reservado por si te podías pasar. Tengo la gran suerte de poder contarte entre mis "vales". Un abrazo grandote.



UVA-Q said:


> Querida, muy querida amiga!!!!
> Espero que lo hayas pasado guay!!! Rodeada de familia y seres queridos
> 
> Muchos, muchos abrazos y besos!


 
¡Dulce Uvita! Muchas gracias por tus buenos deseos, eres un encanto. Un beso, amiga.





fsabroso said:


> _¡Ro, muchas felicidades en tu cumpleaños! _​


 
Me alegra mucho que hayas venido Fsabroso y me encantan las flores que me has traido. Muchas gracias. Un abrazote.



Vampiro said:


> Queridísima Ro:
> Andaba lejos del mundanal ruido y me perdí tu fiesta.
> Pero aunque sea ya muy tarde no quise dejar de saludarte.
> Un gran beso, amiga.
> Eres de las personas imprescindibles.
> Un regalo...
> 
> Eduardo.
> _


 
Queridísimo Eduardo, andabas lejos del mundanal ruido, pero no llegas tarde, una fiesta sin ti no sería fiesta. Ojalá que el descanso del mundo mundano te haya ayudado a recargar pilas. Sigue siendo como eres, amigo.
Un beso



chamyto said:


> Felicidades


 
Muchas gracias por venir Chamyto, pasa y toma un trozo de tarta, por favor.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Metztli said:


> Híjola, I should, que díscola... exactitos dos cafetitos, verdad? Quieres a Ro para ti sola... yo mas generosa (como soy) traje drinks para toda la banda y compartir a la amiga.



Tienes razón, yo pensé que al llegar tarde no quedaría nadie pero ¡qué caramba!, sí vamos a estar de fiesta semanas...


----------



## Calambur

¡Caracoles! Me enteré tarde -como siempre- y cruzar el océano con la casita a cuestas no es pavada para alguien que no tiene dinero... pero no quise dejar de desearte un muy feliz nuevo año de tu vida.
(Espero no convertirme en parte del menú de la fiesta. Recuerden que "caracoles en cestos, resultan indigestos").
¡Ufff!, lo que me costado llegar...


----------



## romarsan

Calambur said:


> ¡Caracoles! Me enteré tarde -como siempre- y cruzar el océano con la casita a cuestas no es pavada para alguien que no tiene dinero... pero no quise dejar de desearte un muy feliz nuevo año de tu vida.
> (Espero no convertirme en parte del menú de la fiesta. Recuerden que "caracoles en cestos, resultan indigestos").
> ¡Ufff!, lo que me costado llegar...


 
Lo importante es que llegaste, guapa. Verás como lo pasamos bien y ahora que estás tú, más.
Un besote


----------



## SDLX Master

RO RO RO, ¡Acabo de enterarme. Espero que hayas pasado un día para recordar al lado de los tuyos, y que Dios te permita soplar muchísimas velitas más! 
Un beso,
Roger


----------



## Metztli

Ishould haveknown said:


> Tienes razón, yo pensé que al llegar tarde no quedaría nadie pero ¡qué caramba!, sí vamos a estar de fiesta semanas...


 
Claro, nos sobran motivos para celebrar a Ro... así que ya traje cafecitos, el té para Valeria y para mí, y scones pa'to's... y a seguirle!


----------



## romarsan

SDLX Master said:


> RO RO RO, ¡Acabo de enterarme. Espero que hayas pasado un día para recordar al lado de los tuyos, y que Dios te permita soplar muchísimas velitas más!
> Un beso,
> Roger


 
Gracias Roger, unas cuantas velitas más que soplar y necesitaré un fuelle 
Besos 



Metztli said:


> Claro, nos sobran motivos para celebrar a Ro... así que ya traje cafecitos, el té para Valeria y para mí, y scones pa'to's... y a seguirle!


 
Gracias queridas amigas y gracias a ti por traer esas provisiones tan apetecibles, eres un cielo.


----------



## Eugin

Querida Ro, 
ya que llego para la hora del té/ café , permíteme agasajarte con algunas exquisiteces argentinas para chuparse los dedos! 
Como ésta o ésta, o quizás estas.....
Ay, qué torturaaa!!! Y yo a dieta, jajaja! 

Espero que hayas pasado un día fenomenal, acá al menos se nota que mejor, imposible el festejo!! y que sea un año pleno de felicidades y bendiciones, que bien merecidas las tienes!!

Muchos besos con todo cariño!
EDIT: Creo que después de tantas cosas ricas, vamos a hacer dieta juntas, jajajaja!


----------



## romarsan

Eugin said:


> Querida Ro,
> ya que llego para la hora del té/ café , permíteme agasajarte con algunas exquisiteces argentinas para chuparse los dedos!
> Como ésta o ésta, o quizás estas.....
> Ay, qué torturaaa!!! Y yo a dieta, jajaja!
> 
> Espero que hayas pasado un día fenomenal, acá al menos se nota que mejor, imposible el festejo!! y que sea un año pleno de felicidades y bendiciones, que bien merecidas las tienes!!
> 
> Muchos besos con todo cariño!


 
Mmmm... deja esos pastelitos que ya me saltaré yo la dieta por ti 
Muchas gracias Euge, este es tu año 
Un beso


----------



## krolaina

Haleeeeee, claaaaaaro....como paro por aqui poquísimo...pues nada, me pierdo las fiestas. Menos mal que tenemos las privadas... 

Pues por aquí también!!! Felicidades! 

Este finde voy a intentar ver la peli de tu cumple...

Besotes!


----------



## romarsan

krolaina said:


> Haleeeeee, claaaaaaro....como paro por aqui poquísimo...pues nada, me pierdo las fiestas. Menos mal que tenemos las privadas...
> 
> Pues por aquí también!!! Felicidades!
> 
> Este finde voy a intentar ver la peli de tu cumple...
> 
> Besotes!


 
Gracias guapa, me ha dado mucha alegría verte aquí, querida Carolain.

¿Compramos palomitas y vemos la peli juntas? 

Un beso


----------



## Priss

*Feliz cumple Romi!
Hay............  tanto tiempo de no verte.... que mal. 

Te envio un abrazo gorrrrdo  y unos dulcecitos para endulzar la vida y el paladar..  Eso si dame unos pocos a mi tambien si?

Jajajaja.. dejandome de bromas... y poniendome seria..............................................................................................
..................................................................................................

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ROMI! 
jajajajajajajaj...


*


----------



## romarsan

¡Preciosa! Sí que hacía tiempo que no coincidíamos. Me alegro mucho de verte, no desaparezcas por periodos tan largos ¿ok?

Un beso grandote.

Toma unos dulces y quedate en la fiesta, tenemos mucho que contarnos.


----------



## gatogab

Ro, felicidades, millones de felicidades, más de millones de felicidades.
De propósito llego con mis abrazos con este retardo: ¡hay que hacer durar la fiesta!


----------



## turi

gatogab said:


> Ro, felicidades, millones de felicidades, más de millones de felicidades.
> De propósito llego con mis abrazos con este retardo: ¡hay que hacer durar la fiesta!



Yo sabía que los gatos dormían.... pero tanto!!


----------



## romarsan

gatogab said:


> Ro, felicidades, millones de felicidades, más de millones de felicidades.
> De propósito llego con mis abrazos con este retardo: ¡hay que hacer durar la fiesta!


 
Muchas gracias Gatito. Un besote grande para ti.


----------



## romarsan

turissa said:


> Yo sabía que los gatos dormían.... pero tanto!!


 


Siempre vuelven a casa y entonces la fiesta se anima de nuevo.

Un beso para ti también.


----------



## gatogab

romarsan said:


> Siempre vuelven a casa y entonces la fiesta se anima de nuevo.
> 
> Un beso para ti también.


¿Ha visto Turissa, como nuestra Ro jamás se desmiente, dando las respuestas exactas en todas las ocasiones?


----------



## turi

Faltaría más... yo no lo he dudado nunca!!

Un saludo, t.!!!


----------



## Prima Facie

Muchas felicidades, Romarsan.

Que el día haya sido bueno y que este sea tu año.

Saludos


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas Felicidades...
unas flores para celebrar tu belleza
 tanto interna como externa.




Espero que hayas tenido un día espectacular.
Mirlo


----------



## valdo

Hola, querida amiga...!!!
Come siempre.......vengo con retraso.....sorry
Mas, *Feliz cumpleaños!!!*

Valdo


----------



## romarsan

Prima Facie said:


> Muchas felicidades, Romarsan.
> 
> Que el día haya sido bueno y que este sea tu año.
> 
> Saludos


 
Muchas gracias, Prima Facie, que tengas un feliz año tú también. Abrazos



Mirlo said:


> Muchas Felicidades...
> unas flores para celebrar tu belleza
> tanto interna como externa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que hayas tenido un día espectacular.
> Mirlo


 
Querida Mirlo, muchísimas gracias por tu amistad y por tus bonitas palabras. Me encantaron las flores. Besos



valdo said:


> Hola, querida amiga...!!!
> Come siempre.......vengo con retraso.....sorry
> Mas, *Feliz cumpleaños!!!*
> 
> Valdo


 
¡Querido Conde Valdo! Que alegría verte por aquí. Un beso grandote.


----------



## gatogab

Come mi piace vedere RO felice, che risponde ai saluti dei suoi amici!


----------



## romarsan

gatogab said:


> Come mi piace vedere RO felice, che risponde ai saluti dei suoi amici!


 
¿Tanto como a mi compartir la fiesta con vosotros?
Gracias Gatito


----------



## borgonyon

¿Será posible que se me pasó tu cumpleaños?

Eso no es solamente imperdonable, es inolvidable. Lo más seguro que lo has de haber pasado de lo más feliz, mientras que yo ni cuenta que me di de lo que me estaba perdiendo.

Perdona, querida amiga, por no haberte felicitado en tu día.


----------



## romarsan

Querido Borgo, el mejor regalo de todos los que me puedes hacer de todo el mundo mundial, es ser amigo mio y eres un gran amigo.

Gracias por venir a la fiesta, voy a por unos pastelitos.


----------



## speedier

turissa said:


> Yo sabía que los gatos dormían.... pero tanto!!


 
Are you sure?  Can I come out now?  Those gatos hate us meeces to pieces you know! 

Happy Birthday Romarsan - only a month late - that's not bad for an absent-minded meece.

Seriously though, apologies for missing the start of the party , and have a great day today!

Al Zheimer


----------



## romarsan

speedier said:


> Are you sure?  Can I come out now?  Those gatos hate us meeces to pieces you know!
> 
> Happy Birthday Romarsan - only a month late - that's not bad for an absent-minded meece.
> 
> Seriously though, apologies for missing the start of the party , and have a great day today!
> 
> Al Zheimer





Gracias querido Ratoncito, me encanta tenerte aquí.

A hug


----------



## gatogab

romarsan said:


> Gracias querido Ratoncito, me encanta tenerte aquí.
> 
> A hug


 
*UHMM!*



> Are you sure? Can I come out now? Those gatos hate us meeces to pieces you know!


 
*simpático "¡ándele, ándele!" *


----------



## speedier

romarsan said:


> Gracias querido Ratoncito, me encanta tenerte aquí.
> 
> A hug


Thinks (Phew! I got away with it; she still likes me).




gatogab said:


> *UHMM!*
> 
> *simpático "¡ándele, ándele!" *


 
jajajajaja  (thinks, a cat with a sense of humour?)


----------



## Mate

Bueno Ro, yo también espero que me perdones por haber llegado tan tarde pero es que anduve paseando por ahí, de vacaciones. 

¡Feliz cumple Ro, querida!


----------



## romarsan

Mateamargo said:


> Bueno Ro, yo también espero que me perdones por haber llegado tan tarde pero es que anduve paseando por ahí, de vacaciones.
> 
> ¡Feliz cumple Ro, querida!



Muchísimas gracias por venir, querido Mate. ¿De vacaciones? esa es la primera obligación de cualquier trabajador que se precie, tener vacaciones de tanto en tanto.

Ojalá que hayas recargado pilas y que tu vuelta al mundanal ruido haya sido agradable.

Abrazos


----------



## Masood

Menos mal que me entra en este foro de 'congrats', que lo hago rara vez.
¡Muchas Felicidades, romarsan, y muchísimas gracias por toda tu ayuda!


----------



## romarsan

Muchas gracias por venir Masood 
Aprecio en mucho tu amistad.


----------

